# [SOLVED] kde 4.3.3 - dziwne zachowanie lokalizacji...

## albatrosmw

witam...

mam dosc dziwny problem z moim nowym kde 4.3.3 otoz gdy uruchamiam w normalny sposob konsole czy konqueror'a uruchamiaja mi sie one z menu w jezyku angielskim jednak zauwazylem ze kiedy wykonam kdesu konsole lub kdesu konqueror to programy te odpalaja sie calkowicie zlokalizowane... zaznaczam ze w ustawieniach mam wybrane polskie lokalizacje... dosc dziwny problem. ktos moze pomoc?

zauwazylem rowniez ze po uruchomieniu w/w aplikacji z poziomu konsoli sa juz w pelni zlokalizowane... jeszcze dziwniejsze zachowanie  :Smile:  w .bashrc mam ustawiona zmienna KDE_LANG="pl".

bede wdzieczny

marekLast edited by albatrosmw on Sun Dec 06, 2009 7:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Zwierzak

Skasuj config kde, albo przestaw język w systemsettings

----------

## albatrosmw

ani jedno ani drugie nie pomoglo...

----------

## dziadu

A co pokazuje polecenie 

```
locale
```

 na Twoim koncie i na koncie root-a?

----------

## albatrosmw

locale na moim koncie:

```
LANG=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=pl_PL.UTF-8
```

locale na koncie root'a:

```
LANG=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=pl_PL.UTF-8
```

----------

## soban_

Byc moze moj skrypt cos moze pomoc ( wget www.soban.pl/utf8.sh && chmod +x utf8.sh && ./utf8.sh )- obejrzyj pliki i porownaj. U mnie KDE jest calkowicie spolszczone i ladnie dziala. Po wykonaniu jego nie musialem ustawiac w KDE spolszczenia.

----------

## albatrosmw

wiesz  :Smile:  miales nosa... przeanalizowalem kazdy plik konfiguracyjny zawarty w paczce i pomimo kilku malych rozbieznosci brakowalo jednego pliku w moim /etc... chodzi dokladnie o plik 02locale po wgraniu i restarcie wszystko jest jak powinno byc tzn dolna czesc kmenu cala konsola konqueror i zapewne cala niezauwazona do tej pory reszta systemu... niby nic a ma znaczenie... wielkie dzieki  :Smile: 

jeszcze raz wielkie dzieki  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam

marek

----------

